# Ag. CCD hearings statements link



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Here are the prepared statements from today's hearing on "Review of colony collapse disorder in honey bee colonies across the United States." 

http://agriculture.house.gov/hearings/statements.html


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Wow, thanks for posting this, Coyote. I wasn't able to listen to it today.
Susan


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Here is the full audio of the entire hearing, sliced into
manageable chunks for listening and/or downloading:

http://bee-quick.com/ccd/

The audio includes the Q&A that came after the
prepared statements of each witness.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Gregory and Susan Fariss said:


> Wow, thanks for posting this, Coyote. I wasn't able to listen to it today.
> Susan


Welcome. And thanks to Jim for his work to get the audio up and accessible.


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

coyote said:


> Welcome. And thanks to Jim for his work to get the audio up and accessible.


Yes, thanks Jim!
Susan


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

ooppss
thanks Jim
Dave


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Everybodys thanking Jim. Thanks Jim. But thanks Coyote. This is a treasure trove of what the best minds know. On paper I can mull the stuff over better. A preference of Audio or video over paper will tell me what generation you belong to.

Now. ABJ came out with my article on CCD today and I'm still insecure enough to be proud of it. (and mention it) There's not a phrase in it that did not echo somewhere in these pages. I used up a lot of words to say "WE STILL DON'T KNOW." We spend our lives trying to avoid "not knowing." This search for causes is part of being human. I am sick of the subject and wanted it to blow over, be gone. 

But: I came home from writing in Fl. to find 15 of 15 hives in one apiary deadouts. The lone surviving colony with no brood and a few eggs and a queen, has 2 handfuls of bees. They look funny. (wings extended, occasional ripple of movement through the crowd but no K-wing). Samples were taken today to test for pesticides on some good CT equipment.

Anyone want to look at some sick bees? Dial [email protected]. Jim. Want to bring some friends for lunch? Anybody? I tried to take a short video today. We'll see.

Dickm


----------



## snowglobe (Mar 22, 2007)

*??????????????????????????????????????????*

Please correct my understanding! 

As I read this list...it appears that the CCD issue has in fact been brought before the Senate since Feb 14/07? 

Is my understanding wrong?


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> it appears that the CCD issue has in fact been brought 
> before the Senate since Feb 14/07?

Can you be more specific on this?
There haven't been any Senate hearings, but it is possible
that one or more Senators have mentioned it during their
"Floor Statements", as they do have the option of mentioning
anything they'd like, and getting it into the record.


----------



## snowglobe (Mar 22, 2007)

Please forgive my ignorance. 

Often those of us from Canada have difficulty understanding "due process" in our neighbors to the South. 

We remain perplexed, and this is not something that should cause concern.


----------

